# Casper not happy about sharing



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

We walk daily and on Weekends stop bye the farm stand about a mile from my house. They had mums for sale today.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Caper is surely adorable but the look on his face shows that he is not happy to be sharing his space with a Mum Plant. Which by the way is beautiful Walter.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Beautiful dog & his "Mum." Love the whites! I have missed photos of our little ghost!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

The mums are beautiful but they can't compete with the beauty of Casper. He is just precious!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Casper is so cute. You can sure tell he's pouting!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

So glad to get an update from the two of you. He is adorable.


----------



## Boo3 (Aug 22, 2018)

wkomorow said:


> View attachment 275780
> 
> 
> We walk daily and on Weekends stop bye the farm stand about a mile from my house. They had mums for sale today.


Adorable 🥰


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> View attachment 275780
> 
> omg…i love this photo! I love pouty faces and boy, Casper can pout, lol.
> 
> We walk daily and on Weekends stop bye the farm stand about a mile from my house. They had mums for sale today.


----------

